# Wet & Dry Vac



## Lewism3 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi 

Probably covered a thousand times so sorry to bring this up again. I'm now in a position to purchase a much needed wet and dry vac. Always been interested in purchasing a Numatic George. Is this still a good buy, or is there anything better currently on the market for about the same money (£200)?

Thx Martin


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

No, the George is still the best buy! 

It's used by a lot of the Pro's and comes highly recommended for the money. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Alan W said:


> No, the George is still the best buy!
> 
> It's used by a lot of the Pro's and comes highly recommended for the money. :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


I will back up what Alan says 100%. Virtually bullet proof and should never let you down.

Steve


----------



## Lewism3 (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks guys. 

I thought I would just check before spending all that money!! Its sad, but I can't wait to get one!!!!!!!


----------



## ali69734 (Jan 23, 2010)

If you only need something that sucks the water up then you may as well save 40-50 quid and buy a Charles. Exact same spec as George but blue with same capacity same motor etc but only sucks water where as George can also distribute which is a feature that not many actually use. I am yet to buy one and will probably go for the Charles.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

If you don't want/need the injection offered by the George and just need a wet/dry machine, similar to the Charles, there's a Karcher in Tesco reduced to £49.95. 

Alan W


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

There is also the Vax 6131...


----------



## absolute (Jan 19, 2010)

charles and george, two lovely dependable lads.


----------



## Lewism3 (Dec 30, 2008)

Why did I think this was going to be easy!!!! LOL

So do people generally NOT use the injection system provided by George? From what I had read previously the George wet/dry was better for deeper cleaning of interior seats and carpets. To be perfectly honest I would need to learn how to use the damn thing anyway!!

The Tesco deal sounds really good and I had also heard before that the 6131 was a performer.

My interior has never been cleaned properly (always concentrated on the exterior). The car is 10 years old so you can imagine what its like (beige as well).


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Lewism3 said:


> My interior has never been cleaned properly (always concentrated on the exterior). The car is 10 years old so you can imagine what its like (beige as well).


I think you'll need the George Martin! :lol:

Alternatively, clean with APC and a small brush and use a wet pick-up hoover such as the Charles or Karcher I mentioned above?

Alan W


----------



## Lewism3 (Dec 30, 2008)

Alan W said:


> I think you'll need the George Martin! :lol:
> 
> Alternatively, clean with APC and a small brush and use a wet pick-up hoover such as the Charles or Karcher I mentioned above?
> 
> Alan W


Sorry Alan but what's APC????????


----------



## WaxOn (Jul 15, 2010)

That would be All Purpose Cleaner. ( http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/engine-and-exterior/meguiars-all-purpose-cleaner/prod_321.html )


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Yes, APC is 'All Purpose Cleaner' and Meguiar's is a favourite. :thumb:

Or you could use Tesco Daisy APC that's highly recommended by others, although I've not used it myself.

Dilute as required, spray on fabric, carpets etc., leave to dwell, agitate with a brush and then extract with a wet and dry hoover.

Alan W


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Alan W said:


> If you don't want/need the injection offered by the George and just need a wet/dry machine, similar to the Charles, there's a Karcher in Tesco reduced to £49.95.
> 
> Alan W


Thanks Alan - looks like a good deal.

Can anyone vouch for the A2004 /K2.19 Karcher? Especially if you have used a Charles or George in pick up mode only?

How would you do thick carpets at home with this? APC in a sprayer, quick scrub then extract? I guess you dont really want to soak the carpet too much?


----------



## absolute (Jan 19, 2010)

I personally don't think you can properly clean fabric at all without a nice wide perspex extraction tool. You can certainly spot clean little stains here and there with any crevice tool but getting a good uniform result, you need a perspex tool like what george provides.


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> How would you do thick carpets at home with this? APC in a sprayer, quick scrub then extract? I guess you dont really want to soak the carpet too much?


You wouldn't want to really imo because comparatively it would take a long time and not produce a very good result.

If you need a dual purpose machine for your car and house carpets then a spray extractor like George is your best bet.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

I got the Kacher from Teso this week - used it for 5mins now it's boxed ready to return! Spews dirty water out the motor exhaust and all over the ground!

I though it was funny the ultra brief instructions had big bold writing saying something like "if water starts spewing out stop using it immediatly'


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

The george is the one to go for if you want to use the injection and extraction. Don't worry about learning to use it, it's simple to go from dry to wet and the internal tank holds loads of cleaning fluid. Parts are also easily available for these machines, unlike some of the more obscure makes. I do find that i use the injection less these days, but the clear shroud is a must. If the charles comes with a clear one i would have that for wet vac work.


----------



## s.khakh (Jun 2, 2010)

So everybody says George is the best, I was wondering if anybody has had problems with it. Any warrenty issues or break downs? Has anybody had to repair their machine? Finally is it any good as a dry vac?


----------



## Jam (Mar 8, 2007)

What about this one?

http://www.screwfix.com/prods/49679.../Erbauer-20Ltr-Stainless-Steel-Wet-Dry-Vacuum


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

The George is Very good as a wet, dry, or using the full extraction and comes with plenty of kit, even a large clear shroud for doing carpets in the home etc. There are loads of spares/extras on ebay or other valeting sites. It really is the best all round vac for the price. Convinced yet?


----------



## Lewism3 (Dec 30, 2008)

Yep, I'm more than convinced. Think I will go for the mk2 version as it has a more powerful motor. Now its just a matter of finding one preferably below the £200 mark.


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

a quick google search just brought this up http://www.transtools.co.uk/store/p...e370-2-carpet-wet-and-dry-vacuum-cleaner.html

free delivery too:thumb:

I'll see if I can talk the wife into it, if I promise to do the house carpets too:lol:


----------



## Lewism3 (Dec 30, 2008)

This seems pretty good for the money along with FREE delivery!

http://www.premier-storage.co.uk/shop/item/base/george-3-in-1/


----------



## Lewism3 (Dec 30, 2008)

Thx Jed, but Transtools are out of stock........boo!


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

Lewism3 said:


> Thx Jed, but Transtools are out of stock........boo!


:wall:
didn't spot that!

thanks for the link:thumb:


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

That's a steal! Mine was 179 quid 4 years ago.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Makro have than about £165 after vat if you have a card.


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

£141.00 inc VAT, free delivery
http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/Product.asp?ID=3322&gclid=CJmC__-5oqMCFehe4wod5XmL5A

with a free pdf of the manual to download, not that any bloke would ever read it!


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

That one is the lite version so you won't get the filter, bags or the dry vac tube etc. You might want these for normal use.


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

pete5570 said:


> That one is the lite version so you won't get the filter, bags or the dry vac tube etc. You might want these for normal use.


I just noticed that, after a fair bit of browsing, I realised a lot of companies supply different accessory kits, the top of the range one being the A26A, this has considerably more bits, which would probably come in handy, best price I've found so far with this kit is £169.99 inc VAT & free delivery from http://www.vicol.co.uk/shop/product.php/24/0

I really should move on from this now and get the car done!


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

That's the one. It's got all you need there. Can't fault the price either.


----------



## Fatman Soldier (Sep 24, 2009)

I brought a second hand VAX off the ebay. And im realy happy with it. I would now not think twice about buying a new Vax one, when the time comes.


----------



## Lewism3 (Dec 30, 2008)

Jed said:


> I just noticed that, after a fair bit of browsing, I realised a lot of companies supply different accessory kits, the top of the range one being the A26A, this has considerably more bits, which would probably come in handy, best price I've found so far with this kit is £169.99 inc VAT & free delivery from http://www.vicol.co.uk/shop/product.php/24/0
> 
> I really should move on from this now and get the car done!


Thanks Jed for hunting this deal down. I think if you're going to get one you might as well get the A26A pack. Excellent value for money!

Ta


----------



## simonfoy (May 1, 2010)

http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/Product.asp?ID=3322

Is a good deal too for the George *****(Wet Use Only this is the lite version)*****


----------



## BestGear (Mar 25, 2008)

Makro usually have good deals in George (and Henry)....


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Yep Makro are under £170 (inc VAT) for the George with the full wet and dry acc pack.

They had an offer on Hendry a couple weeks ago which might still be on....but i never noticed what it was.


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Chemiclean have good prices for the numatic range http://www.chemiclean.co.uk/George.htm


----------



## Lewism3 (Dec 30, 2008)

Ordered from Chemiclean and opted for the deal with 10 litres of cleaning agent. Should arrive tomorrow. 

Thank you to everyone for their input and advice, really appreciate it. :thumb:

Martin


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Lewism3 said:


> Ordered from Chemiclean and opted for the deal with 10 litres of cleaning agent. Should arrive tomorrow.
> 
> Thank you to everyone for their input and advice, really appreciate it. :thumb:
> 
> Martin


There carpet cleaner is very good (Merlin 643) realy nice smell and perfect in the george,best stuff i have used yet


----------



## scrappydoo (Jul 26, 2009)

Are these George's good for pet hairs as always get a lot of vehicles in that have had dogs lying around the back seats or boot and I've heard the Henry type hoovers aren't brilliant for it apart from Henry Hound!


----------



## Daniel C (Jul 17, 2010)

scrappydoo said:


> Are these George's good for pet hairs as always get a lot of vehicles in that have had dogs lying around the back seats or boot and I've heard the Henry type hoovers aren't brilliant for it apart from Henry Hound!


I have an attachment I got with my George that is excellent for dog hairs. Quite a firm brush that picks them up really well.


----------



## Evil Monkey (Mar 15, 2010)

easy way to remove pet hairs from carpets is just to put on a pair of rubber washing-up gloves (I had to ask the Mrs what "washing-up" was) and then just rub your hand over the carpets. The dog hair will then all gather together making it really easy to pick off in a sinlge lump. We have a Golden Retriever who rides around in the back of our Fiesta (black carpets) and this method is really effective at removing the half-a-dog's-worth of fur that he leaves behind.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Evil Monkey said:


> easy way to remove pet hairs from carpets is just to put on a pair of rubber washing-up gloves (I had to ask the Mrs what "washing-up" was) and then just rub your hand over the carpets. The dog hair will then all gather together making it really easy to pick off in a sinlge lump. We have a Golden Retriever who rides around in the back of our Fiesta (black carpets) and this method is really effective at removing the half-a-dog's-worth of fur that he leaves behind.


That's a good tip! Never heard of this before. I'll have to give it a go on my Escort interior, i reckon my yellow labrador waits until he get into the car, then sheds 90% of his coat!


----------



## Daniel C (Jul 17, 2010)

pete5570 said:


> That's a good tip! Never heard of this before. I'll have to give it a go on my Escort interior, i reckon my yellow labrador waits until he get into the car, then sheds 90% of his coat!


Our golden retrievers hair makes its way to the front of the car somehow. The stuff gets airborne with the windows open :lol:

Wouldnt want a different sort of dog though in a million years.


----------

